

Computers = Trucks - srikar
http://lilly.tumblr.com/post/23719699951/computers-trucks

======
keithpeter
What do HNers think of the possibility that younger people coming up may not
have ready access to the 'big yellow machines' of coding/software?

At present, you can get an old workstation and monitor for cheap, put Linux on
it and have essentially the same tools that the folks at Facebook/Google?local
startup have.

Once the divide pointed out by the author becomes entrenched, it may not be
that easy to get access to the same environments that professional (paid)
coders have.

------
kenny_r
This quote rings very true to me: “The next big thing is always beneath
contempt.”

I was one of the people that wrote off Twitter as a useless fad that would
never catch on. For a while I also told everyone who considered buying an iPad
to just get a laptop instead of a toy.

Hindsight has proven me wrong before, and these days I give more thought to
what a new "fad" could be, instead of letting out a derisive snort.

